# T5 Fluorescent Tubes/JBL Solar Tropic Ultra T5



## brads (5 Jun 2014)

Hi There,

My last Arcadia Plant Pro J5 1047mm has just blown, Ive been using these tubes for well over a year now and have had great success.

I'm now finding it difficult to purchase these online now, as I'm limited to the T5 size (1047mm).

I enjoy growing aquatic plants, and would like some expert advice on the following T5s: JBL Solar Tropic Ultra T5..... at http://www.coxwellaquatics.co.uk/jbl-solar-tropic-ultra-t5-309-c.asp, would these be good for plant growth, if not what would you recommend?

Assistance gratefully appreciated.

Billy


----------



## tim (5 Jun 2014)

Jbl solar natur could be another possibility a few members use them, Mark Evans swore by them.


----------



## brads (5 Jun 2014)

Hi Tim,
Thanks for the reply would be a combo, or on their own.


----------



## tim (5 Jun 2014)

Think mark used them on their own, another option http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bu...uorescent-Tube-54W-42-Grolux-Sylvania-54-Watt


----------



## EnderUK (6 Jun 2014)

iquatics do the long length t5s as well.


----------



## brads (6 Jun 2014)

Thanks again Tim much appreciated.
Regards,
Billy


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Jun 2014)

The brand of light bulb being used has no bearing on the health of plants. 
People swearing by certain brands of light bulbs has everything to do with visual appeal and nothing to do with growth performance.
I never pay for overpriced light bulbs and yet I don't have any difficulty growing nice plants.

These plants were grown using T5 tubes from a downtown office building. What's the big deal?



 

Cheers,


----------



## brads (26 Jun 2014)

Cheers for that Ceg,  I will keep that mind. I'm just limited to the size of tube I can buy! 1047 mm. And are very expensive. I've got to go DIY for cheaper.
Billy

Billy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## ian_m (26 Jun 2014)

1047mm is Juwel length (and power) and are expensive where ever you go. So you are limited to £20-£25 each.

Most good aquatic shops sell them but not cheap.

Issue is these lamps are designed to completely cover the surface of a Juwel tank and with room for end caps placed below the rim of the tank. If you use "standard length" tubes they have to be raised above the tank rim, to allow room for end caps.

I know someone who did switch from Juwel to "standard", but couldn't get the "standard" 54W 1150length tube in the tank hood, so tried next size down 39W 850mm but ended up with dark areas at edges of tank as tubes were not long enough for the tank. Then tried self adhesive LED strips to boost light at ends, but these failed due to moisture. In the end admitted defeat and cost and went back to Juwel size 54W 1047mm, which gave light across whole width of tank but cost £20.


----------



## NC10 (26 Jun 2014)

@ian_m - I've just put a standard 54w in my 4ft vision and it fits perfectly. I used arcadia end caps though, maybe the juwel end caps are a bit wider??


----------



## brads (26 Jun 2014)

Hi Ian Juwel end caps also fit Arcadia 54w 1047mm plant pro tubes, again expensive £20 + I will try the LEDs a seal the joins with silicon, and see how it goes for several
Weeks more.

Cheers
Billy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## ian_m (26 Jun 2014)

brads said:


> Hi Ian Juwel end caps also fit Arcadia 54w 1047mm plant pro tubes, again expensive £20 + I will try the LEDs a seal the joins with silicon, and see how it goes for several


Here is a link to Arcadia tubes, that has both standard and Juwel length lamps. I think other manufacturers also use Juwel length tubes, I know someone who had a ClearSeal tanks and it had holes for both standard and Juwel length fitting, the Jewel length tanking up the width of the hood the standard length about 80% the width.
http://www.arcadia-aquatic.com/plant-pro-lamp-t5-compact/

As for LED's my mate bought "waterproof LED self adhesive strips" and power supply from Ebay to supplement the "missing light". First issue was the self adhesive....wasn't. The LED strips soon peeled away, looked like adhesive attacked by UV light from LEDs or water. Then some LED's started turning yellow and dim and the clear plastic yellowing, very much like UV damage (in fact white LED's are UV LED's with fluorescent coating like the powder in fluorescent tubes), so poor quality springs to mind. Finally the water got in past the silicone covering the joints, by seeping along the wires and the PCB started going green as the PCB tracks were eaten away leading to complete failure. This probably explains why proper "big boy" LED light fixtures cost serious money. So back to T5 tubes and expense and working light....


----------



## brads (26 Jun 2014)

The above link I've been dealing with them, for some time.

2 weeks ago I ordered Plant Pro T5 54w 1047mm, they sent me a tracking number and still waiting for the tubes.

I contacted them a few days ago for a refund they are having difficult times ordering  from Arcadia like other LFS Plant Pro in particular. It's just an awkward size. 

If it were any other size I would be able to get the tubes for £2-  £4 lampspec.co.uk also do 1047mm but again expensive.

Have a look at this link Cheep LEDs that I'm trying at the moment. I've attached them to either side of my Juewel lighting unit self tappers: http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00202324/ 

Billy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Sep 2014)

good attempt at pushing the boundaries with  photography. keep it up...someone has to!


----------

